# Arghhh, it's time for Lulu's blood test.....



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I just made an appointment for Lulu to have a complete blood profile and bile acid test. She goes in Thurs. AM at 9:00. Lulu will be a year old on May 29th so it is time. As many of you know, I am dreading this day. For those of you that don't know, Lulu weighs about 6.6 lbs. When she was 4 1/2 months she wasn't growing (4.4) so I had a BAT done along with a complete blood panel. Her alts were perfect but her BAT was pre 62, post 15. (I know, backwards) I went to 2 internal specialists (one at UC Davis, San Diego) and they both were not concerned, said to feed her protein and to have the BAT re-done in a month. The next BAT was normal.
She has never been sick but because of the advice of forum members I am going to again have her retested. 
I HATE to do this because I will worry so much but in a way, it could alleviate my worry's. She has been eating raw for 2 months now because my thinking is that if she has a liver problem maybe I can force the tests to show it. I have to laugh when I think of all the times I have told other forum members not to worry. Not easy is it?
Well, I should have the results on Friday. Please pray.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck! Hope Lulu's test results are normal.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Praying for Lulu Carole! :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Prayers for Lulu - hoping whatever is found is mild and can be managed.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My prayers will be with you two. I hope all is well. Please keep us posted in how things are going. Just know that we are all here for you!!! Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ Hugs and prayers for you and Lulu. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to you and Lulu, Carole. I'll be thinking of you! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You are showing a ton of courage to have the tests done. The little Havies are much more at risk for liver problems so anyone with a tiny Hav is ultra smart to have them tested! Be strong and try to remind yourself Knowledge is Power!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Carole, I'm praying that everything will be fine with little Lulu. I'm bringing Mijo in a few weeks to redo the Bile Acids. We're in the same boat so I can't tell you not to worry. All I can say is that you have support here and we're all praying for the best possible outcome! :grouphug:

Connie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, Hugs and Prayers to both you and Lulu.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck. Hope you get good results!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the tests on Thursday. 
We are all hoping for good results.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Carole, you're right, it's not easy, but try not to worry. Also try to picture good results, believe it and feel happy that it's going to be good. I'll do the same and send up some prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole ~ I'm praying for good results. I know it is hard not to worry, but in my opinion knowing is better than not. You are so good to take care of her. I don't think she is too far off from being a normal hav size because most havs don't stop growing well past a year. They say 7 lbs. is within "normal" range, but as others have said on the form there really isn't a standard and many here have much bigger than that. Regardless, I think you are doing good by checking it out.

We are praying for you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen and Connie, I know you KNOW, lol. I'm praying we all just have small havs.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- Good thoughts being sent to you and Lulu! We hope to hear back some great news so make sure to keep us posted!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Carol, good luck, I'll say a prayer that you get a great report!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*lulu*

Hi Carole:

Lulu was such a ball of fire at our gathering. I hope she passes her test. She is one sweetheart and Racquet fell in love with her.
Keep me posted.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, prayers for you and lulu, i pray all is well. judith


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, I will be thinking of you and Lulu tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--you and Lulu will be on my mind, too. I am glad you are doing this. The fact that Lulu has grown very little since she was 5 months old makes ME very nervous although she is just a little smaller than Roxie (7#). 

So thank you for the opportunity to alleviate MY worries. I am leaving town tomorrow (NYC), but I will make an attempt to stay caught up with your results via Blackberry.

Roxie and Brutus are sending their best virtual luck your way.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole you and Lulu will be in our thoughts today.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Carole I am praying that all is well with little Lulu. I hope that you will find peace throughout this hard time. Will keep checking in!! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I took her in this morning and so far there is some good news. On the vet scale, which is my gold standard , lol , she is now 7 lbs!! AND this was fasting, no collar, after morning pee/poop! This alone is very exciting to me!!!
Please keep praying, we will know tomorrow!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's hoping for good results for Lulu!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great news about her weight, Carole. I'll be praying for the best results possible!

Hugs for you and belly rubs for Lulu :hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will praying for good results tommorow. Have fun with Lulu give her lots of belly rubs from us here!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that is fantastic news about her weight. Things are looking up. Praying for good test results.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great news about Lulu's weight. You say you will have results tomorrow? 
keeping fingers crossed Carole.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole, that's wonderful that Lulu's weight has gone up! I hope you get equally good results from the tests today!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, here it is. The blood panel was all normal. Her liver enzymes are normal. Her Bats: pre/4.5, normal is less than 7. Her post was 19. For the post normal is less that 15. She had to be force fed for the post and she wasn't happy, lol. 
The vet said that whatever we are doing she is fine and keep it like that. Unless she shows some symptoms, we will re-test in a year (at least I want to). He didn't think it is necessary. I don't think she has a shunt but you never know, any of them could develop the acquired shunts. 
Carole
xxoox 
Naturally I would prefer that her post was less that 15, but I really do think that Lulu is a healthy little girl who now weighs a BIG 7 POUNDS.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news Carole!!!!

Give Lulu some extra belly rubs from me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love good news!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is GREAT news. Cicero goes tomorrow for blood work because the levels were a 'little' high a month ago and the vet wanted to re-check in a month. I've tried not to worry...but have. I hope I also get good news that all is normal.
Sleep good!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> That is GREAT news. Cicero goes tomorrow for blood work because the levels were a 'little' high a month ago and the vet wanted to re-check in a month. I've tried not to worry...but have. I hope I also get good news that all is normal.
> Sleep good!!!!!


Dale, you sleep good too! I'll bet all will be good!
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I started a new GOOD NEWS thread.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - I bet you are thrilled to get that great news. I'm so glad you followed up - if for nothing else - peace of mind. Get some great sleep tonight. Congrats!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carole,

Great news!!!! :whoo:


----------

